# panel lift brands?



## carpentaper

thinking about getting a lift for an upcoming job. they have these cheap ones for under $200. king canada is one of the brands. has anybody used those? it looks the same as the ones you see a ton of on ebay. debating whether to buy one or just hire someone to help me hang the ceiling. both would cost about the same except the lift only costs me once and doesn't talk back. on the other hand i can't teach it to finish screwing of a sheet. i will get one eventually but i am just wondering if those cheap ones are sh!t or if they will work good enough.


----------



## drywallmike08

this is one of those ya get what ya pay for things


----------



## carpentaper

i knew that reply would come sooner or later.


----------



## drywallmike08

but for 200 you should get more than a few jobs done with it


----------



## pipercub17

thay work just fine i have 2 of the king canada ones :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper

pipercub17 said:


> thay work just fine i have 2 of the king canada ones :thumbsup:


thank you! that is all i needed to hear. that somebody else is using them and they work well enough to get the job done. i've already committed to hiring somebody to help me hang the ceiling. but if they bail out on me i have a plan B now. i'll probably get it for the next job though. super duper!!!!


----------



## rhardman

I had to hang a remodel lid one time and couldn't get my usual guy's to help so I called the football department at Portland State University to ask if one of their guys wanted a day job with a "work out." He was a Samoan kid that was about twice my size.

He about killed me trying to keep up with him.

Cheap labor though.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

rhardman said:


> I had to hang a remodel lid one time and couldn't get my usual guy's to help so I called the football department at Portland State University to ask if one of their guys wanted a day job with a "work out." He was a Samoan kid that was about twice my size.
> 
> He about killed me trying to keep up with him.
> 
> Cheap labor though.


That's a great idea. Still chuckling at the thought. Without a football player on hand though, I sure like my panel lift. I'm just an average size guy and I can hang a ceiling all on my own if the jobs too small to support a helper.


----------



## carpentaper

what brand are you using?


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

Mine's just a cheap chinese knockoff. It does a respectable job of hoisting sheets to the ceiling, but wouldn't help a person hang the top sheet on a wall. For $200 new, its worth what I paid for it. If I had it to do over again I'd likely surf eBay for a Telepro. Saw one sell in Michigan around last christmas for $75. Nearly bought it as a spare. But I try not to board much. We're pretty much just a mudding outfit.


----------



## mudslingerdrywall

carpentaper - I have a bright yellow one from princess auto, it is normally $199, but goes on sale every now and then for $119. I've had it for two years, and it hasn't let me down. I'd buy another one today if i needed another one.


----------



## Kiwiman

carpentaper said:


> what brand are you using?


 I think he said Samoan.:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper

i just hung the ceiling today with a helper who was very green. i'm getting a lift for the next job. nuff said.


----------



## drywallmike08

Amen brother a cheap lift is still better than a green hanger !!


----------



## tricounty dwall

i have never used one. But i usually hang lids with one guy. But is it worth it? Because i got monkied the other day hanging lids with a hanger that has hung for 10 years. He killed me after 2 hours i couldnt lift my arms. And i can lid out all day. So i sent him packing


----------



## drywallmike08

tricounty dwall said:


> i have never used one. But i usually hang lids with one guy. But is it worth it? Because i got monkied the other day hanging lids with a hanger that has hung for 10 years. He killed me after 2 hours i couldnt lift my arms. And i can lid out all day. So i sent him packing


 ive hung board with alotta guys and some will down rite murder you i have been thinking a new lift is better if you dont have a regular partner and you only have to pay a lift once !


----------



## tricounty dwall

yeah it sounds like a plan. or subbing my hanging from now on sounds even better. Its starting to break me down


----------



## DSJOHN

Once you have a lift, you,ll wonder what took ya so long, especially when ya zip your cans out.


----------



## drywallmike08

tricounty dwall said:


> yeah it sounds like a plan. or subbing my hanging from now on sounds even better. Its starting to break me down


 DONT GIVE UP ITS ONLY MONEY sweet sweet MONEY !


----------



## rhardman

I get flagged for drywall tools on the market and this showed up on my desk this morning.


----------



## tricounty dwall

drywallmike08 said:


> DONT GIVE UP ITS ONLY MONEY sweet sweet MONEY !


nooo i never give up. As all hangers know after 15 years of humping boards it will break u down. But maybe a lift is the solution.


----------



## drywallmike08

go for it buy a damn lift or give me a jingle i'd love to travel !


----------



## NorthJersey

carpentaper said:


> thinking about getting a lift for an upcoming job. they have these cheap ones for under $200. king canada is one of the brands. has anybody used those? it looks the same as the ones you see a ton of on ebay. debating whether to buy one or just hire someone to help me hang the ceiling. both would cost about the same except the lift only costs me once and doesn't talk back. on the other hand i can't teach it to finish screwing of a sheet. i will get one eventually but i am just wondering if those cheap ones are sh!t or if they will work good enough.


I don't know how eBay CA is, but I won a beautiful used Telpro Panellift for about 150 bucks. The seller didn't offer shipping, so he had only two bids. Craigslist might also be a good bet. Even if you can't find a $150 deal, I'll bet you could find a good used North American lift for $250.

Here's basically the same model I got: Amazon.com: Telpro Inc. PANELLIFT PanelLift Drywall Lifter: Home Improvement


----------



## moore

Red lift made in Taiwan .. But no parts made for red lift ,, made in Taiwan!
If i can fix this caster to get through 40 board ceiling tomorrow ,, I'm good.
Think I've found some casters [order] that will fit this base. the base has been the only major problem. I don't trust the cable:glare:,,,,,yeah i know,, my own damn ,cheap fault!! Bil Jaxs / tel pro / BUY USA :yes:!!!


----------



## wallman

moore said:


> Red lift made in Taiwan .. But no parts made for red lift ,, made in Taiwan!
> If i can fix this caster to get through 40 board ceiling tomorrow ,, I'm good.
> Think I've found some casters [order] that will fit this base. the base has been the only major problem. I don't trust the cable:glare:,,,,,yeah i know,, my own damn ,cheap fault!! Bil Jaxs / tel pro / BUY USA :yes:!!!


Yeah... Cheap ass tools are just that huh? I think harbour freight should keep a trash can by the door!!! I Have a Tel pro myself.. My Guy's Laughed and joked when I first got it... now they wana take it home and make love to it !!! Ha. A strong mind work's well.. IT saves a strong back!!! Buy USA... Hey dosen't the Taiwan brand only go 11 ft. ? AHH short AHH Ceiling.. or is it Ceiring.. :thumbup:


----------



## moore

wallman said:


> Yeah... Cheap ass tools are just that huh? I think harbour freight should keep a trash can by the door!!! I Have a Tel pro myself.. My Guy's Laughed and joked when I first got it... now they wana take it home and make love to it !!! Ha. A strong mind work's well.. IT saves a strong back!!! Buy USA... Hey dosen't the Taiwan brand only go 11 ft. ? AHH short AHH Ceiling.. or is it Ceiring.. :thumbup:


 I don't use mine on anything over 8'. fixed caster last night. worked well today. bought this crapper at northern tool. i sub my hanging. ,, but i do enjoy hanging the small jobs myself. my next lift will be a Bil Jaxs .:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I don't use mine on anything over 8'. fixed caster last night. worked well today. bought this crapper at northern tool. i sub my hanging. ,, but i do enjoy hanging the small jobs myself. my next lift will be a Bil Jaxs .:yes:


You used " good ole' yankie know how " on it , didn't you Moore.:thumbsup:

Not kidding either, There's lots of WW2 stories where the Americans would Improvise a weapon or something to make it work better. I think that's were the term jerry rig came from too, They would take Jerry's weapons, (germans) rig them to do something else etc, At least I think so....someone might tell me I'm wrong.

A little history lesson for you Moore
I'm a bit of a war buff


----------



## D's

I've got a used Telpro I got on ebay for under $150(watch the shipping costs though!). It obviously has taken alot of abuse but works fine It's great when hanging solo or doing vaults. You need big open spaces because it's a little clumsy around obstacles. I think if you're going to get one, it's worth getting the model or the extension that reaches 15'. Anyone got the Telpro 182? They seem harder to come by used.


----------



## SlimPickins

http://www.telproinc.com/ 

Just do it. And spend the extra money on the chain drive 439, then you won't need an extension....time and money saved. If that's absolutely too rich for your blood go for the 138-2. Awesome lift. Period.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Moore, I see the Vario and the can of Coors. How does the Vario mix up with Coors? I drink Busch beer so, I will try mixing some with Busch and maybe we can compare the results with the two different beers. LOL


----------



## moore

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Moore, I see the Vario and the can of Coors. How does the Vario mix up with Coors? I drink Busch beer so, I will try mixing some with Busch and maybe we can compare the results with the two different beers. LOL


Good mix .. no lumps . you doing OK? back to work soon I hope.. Or as soon as possible..:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> You used " good ole' yankie know how " on it , didn't you Moore.:thumbsup:
> 
> Not kidding either, There's lots of WW2 stories where the Americans would Improvise a weapon or something to make it work better. I think that's were the term jerry rig came from too, They would take Jerry's weapons, (germans) rig them to do something else etc, At least I think so....someone might tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> A little history lesson for you Moore
> I'm a bit of a war buff


Down here we call it something else .. ******* rigging,, If it works, It works.
IF If it don't ,, try again !!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

moore said:


> Good mix .. no lumps . you doing OK? back to work soon I hope.. Or as soon as possible..:yes:


 Not able to work yet. All of my tools are ready to go. My daughter helped me get them all clean and lubed.

What the hell, I will try mixing some beer into some vario and see what happens.


----------



## moore

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Not able to work yet. All of my tools are ready to go. My daughter helped me get them all clean and lubed.
> 
> What the hell, I will try mixing some beer into some vario and see what happens.


get back to work MT ,, I WISH YOU WELL!! A friend of mine [ havc] has cancer , 40 years old ,, don't look too good . WE should all count our blessings..


----------



## moore

back in action . For now . Don't buy Taiwan tools!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> back in action . For now . Don't buy Taiwan tools!


Well you better take that sheet back down and put some poly under it:whistling2:

No poly on the walls or ceilings


----------



## moore

hell no. not since 1990.


----------



## Cratter

Buy Telpro they are made in my town of Grand Forks, ND. 

Check out their website. They got other neat tools. A scaffold with a 
Ground Drive Unit so you don't have to climb up and down to move the scaffolding.


----------



## gazman

Here in Au we can buy a cheap chinese knock off for around $180. A Telpro is around $1200. I have and will only ever but Telpro. What price do you put on saftey?


----------



## moore

Smisner? you got this one yet?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwm0Ft508RA&feature=related
> Smisner? you got this one yet?


It would be nice to see what's at the base of that rig. Is it on wheels ? is it nailed to the floor, is there counter weights.

One tele-post and a electric winch, and you could make one. Just need someone to make you up a braket to hold the drywall:yes:


----------



## moore

I would guess a cleat?? It would work for 8'-9' ,,but 12'-14'and up :blink::blink::blink: best be something sturdy and sure..


----------



## SlimPickins

gazman said:


> Here in Au we can buy a cheap chinese knock off for around $180. A Telpro is around $1200. I have and will only ever but Telpro. What price do you put on saftey?


$1200?!?!?! Did you buy the chain drive? :thumbsup: I got mine for $700, but it's just a silly old hand cranker.


----------



## gazman

No Slim, that is the price of the cable drive here. And that is a good price. I have been buying quite a few tools from Allwall and they are HALF the price of what we pay here.


----------



## Cratter

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwm0Ft508RA&feature=related
> Smisner? you got this one yet?


I always thought these two kinda looked cool too.


----------



## Scott_w

I've got the cheap red one. Not the greatest, the pulley/hand crank bends and rubs against the side. I have been using it for about 5 years though, doesn't owe me a thing. Hang 12ft sheets myself all the time, no problems.

Is it junk? I would have to say yes. But it is cheap enough to be disposable. OR use it for quite a few jobs and sell it to a ****...(homeowner-DIYer) LOL :thumbup: 

scott


----------



## moore

Scott_w said:


> I've got the cheap red one. Not the greatest, the pulley/hand crank bends and rubs against the side. I have been using it for about 5 years though, doesn't owe me a thing. Hang 12ft sheets myself all the time, no problems.
> 
> Is it junk? I would have to say yes. But it is cheap enough to be disposable. OR use it for quite a few jobs and sell it to a ****...(homeowner-DIYer) LOL :thumbup:
> 
> scott


I have the same one scott .Do you know where to get replacement parts? 
I have looked everywhere . I need new casters. Mines about that old ..no problems other than the casters.still I don't trust it on ceilings over 9'.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> I have the same one scott .Do you know where to get replacement parts?
> I have looked everywhere . I need new casters. Mines about that old ..no problems other than the casters.still I don't trust it on ceilings over 9'.


Hi Moore, These Telpro casters will fit. The Telpro brake will not fit if yours wears out, you gotta get creative with nylon strapping and rivets to fix it. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TelPro-138-2-Parts-Drawing/


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hi Moore, These Telpro casters will fit. The Telpro brake will not fit if yours wears out, you gotta get creative with nylon strapping and rivets to fix it. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TelPro-138-2-Parts-Drawing/


Thank you P.A. ROCKER!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott_w

moore said:


> I have the same one scott .Do you know where to get replacement parts?
> I have looked everywhere . I need new casters. Mines about that old ..no problems other than the casters.still I don't trust it on ceilings over 9'.


No sorry I don't. I figured I would toss it when I can't figure out how to fix it. LOL

Casters, you should be able to get something almost anywhere that you could make work. Try some local hardware stores.

scott


----------



## CatD7

I got this one:http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/100645146/drywall-and-panel-hoist-reviews/reviews.htm

It ain't no telepro but it has paid for itself many times over.

Her is a hint when trying to judge the quality of these things online, lookat the shipping weights.


----------



## gazman

Hey mate check out the rules about posting advertising material:yes:.


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Hey mate check out the rules about posting advertising material:yes:.


 YA can't say he didn't try to sell one. LOL!!


----------



## moore

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

Saw this green one and then saw a post by Slim saying how bad they are. Is this the same as the one you mentioned Slim. :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins

Mudshark said:


> Saw this green one and then saw a post by Slim saying how bad they are. Is this the same as the one you mentioned Slim. :blink:


I can't remember the green color on the bad one, but it was called the "Incredible Hoist". Better safe than dead, right? :laughing:

That does look a lot like it. Thanks for retrieving the lovely memories!


----------



## Mudshark

Looks like they have 2 models, the 11 footer and the 15 footer.


----------



## gordie

Cratter said:


> I always thought these two kinda looked cool too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4C9kilI0gY&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60RSZoZ7ln8&feature=related


 Those are cool gadgets but if you can lift the board your probably better off to build a kicker just a 2/4 50" for 8' 56" for 9'. Some guys make a T that will rest across 2 studs..

Just walk the board in,, rest it on the T,, and kick the board up. And if you get used to carrying the board with both hands on the bottom you can do it without much strain .:thumbup:

Just sayin


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

My grandfather left me his panel lift. With a few modifications I should be able to get in the back of my truck.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Dumb Drywaller said:


> My grandfather left me his panel lift. With a few modifications I should be able to get in the back of my truck.


 
Moores Grandaddy left him a big black dodge


----------



## MrWillys

In 40 years I've never seen one of these in the field. I've seen them in the supply house, but never actually being used. You'd be laughed off the job here in the West.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> In 40 years I've never seen one of these in the field. I've seen them in the supply house, but never actually being used. You'd be laughed off the job here in the West.


I sub out the hanging for the most part. This week I hung a 14 board addition with the lift. I only needed the lift for the 4 ceiling boards.

Kinda hard to make money subbing out the hang on 14 boards!! HELL! It's kinda hard to make money off 14 boards PERIOD!!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I sub out the hanging for the most part. This week I hung a 14 board addition with the lift. I only needed the lift for the 4 ceiling boards.
> 
> Kinda hard to make money subbing out the hang on 14 boards!! HELL! It's kinda hard to make money off 14 boards PERIOD!!


You don't use the same board price as your houses do you? For 14 boards I would probably be $150 to $200 per board depending on what you got to do. I'm sure your the same.


----------



## moore

That sounds right! I figure time and charge a flat rate.


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## nodnarb

MrWillys said:


> In 40 years I've never seen one of these in the field. I've seen them in the supply house, but never actually being used. You'd be laughed off the job here in the West.


This. You'd be run off in a hurry in Texas. Best panel lift is your arms. They dont use em in shacks or commercial down here.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MrWillys said:


> In 40 years I've never seen one of these in the field. I've seen them in the supply house, but never actually being used. You'd be laughed off the job here in the West.


 
How is it not handy? say your partner does not make it in but you want to work,,,,,,:yes:


----------



## MrWillys

Bazooka-Joe said:


> How is it not handy? say your partner does not make it in but you want to work,,,,,,:yes:


My guys made $65 an hour and if he left me waiting I'd have another the next day. I'm used to 90 12's a day, and use of such a device is a waste of time.
Moore said 14 sheets, which is 2 hours for 1 guy. Where I come from gunmen roll 10 rolls in under 8 hrs and mixed from powder. This outta be a piece of cake for a fast gun?
Maybe we should all do smooth wall with all purpose?


----------



## gazman

Laugh me off site, but we use a lifter. Nothing but Telpro.
2012-04-17_09-41-33_365.mp4: http://youtu.be/-rXeLD709Lk


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

MrWillys said:


> In 40 years I've never seen one of these in the field. I've seen them in the supply house, but never actually being used. You'd be laughed off the job here in the West.


 The laughter started when I pulled up on the job with it then soon turned into hysteria when I couldn't get it in the front door. :bangin:


----------



## thefinisher

No laughing here... that looks like a 16ft board  Hung basically with the lift and one helper. Otherwise you would need 3 people to hang that sheet. I have never seen a lift used around our area but if I had to hang a lot by myself I would use one no doubt! Doesn't look that much slower honestly.


----------



## moore

The lift Is slow . But It's free labor!


----------



## gazman

thefinisher said:


> No laughing here... that looks like a 16ft board  Hung basically with the lift and one helper. Otherwise you would need 3 people to hang that sheet. I have never seen a lift used around our area but if I had to hang a lot by myself I would use one no doubt! Doesn't look that much slower honestly.



That board was 6m, which is 19.68 ft.


----------



## moore

...,,


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Not only does it save on needing a 3rd guy, it saves the backs of everyone. Most ceilings are 5/8 around here.


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> Moore said 14 sheets, which is 2 hours for 1 guy.


You hit the nail on the head ! Hung in under 2 hours . Taped and blocked with 45 min. But still took two more trips to complete the job.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Most ceilings are 5/8 around here.


 That's when I sub!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I wouldnt hang without it.


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> You hit the nail on the head ! Hung in under 2 hours . Taped and blocked with 45 min. But still took two more trips to complete the job.


I can understand using it by yourself, or the Aussie's with the 20'er. However, 2 guys with 12's and Walkups is the fastest way. 
I used to drive 16D sinkers at the plate line to hold one end when I was younger. Could you have done this? I've hung house's by myself except for sheets that didn't have a plate. Maybe 4 sheets per house I would recruit someone to help.


----------



## moore

....


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I used to drive 16D sinkers at the plate line to hold one end when I was younger. Could you have done this? .


Yeah! 20 years ago !


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Yeah! 20 years ago !


H3ll, I can still do it. I'm still putting up over 40 in an 8 hour day.


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> H3ll, I can still do it. I'm still putting up over 40 in an 8 hour day.


Your hanging lids alone without a lift?


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## moore

.....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Every now and then I still do the nail trick when the lift won't work for some reason.


----------



## charlie710

We use a lift from time to time. In most situations it is faster just to pick em up and hang by hand but I have found on 12' ceilings a lift and extension work real good. One man jacks em up and one man on a baker scafold. And then of coarse when I work by myself its real handy. And then theres my Drywall Buddy. Weather you hang with a panel lift or not this tool is a back saver. Gotta think long term and a tool will add years to your career is worth it. I hear guys saying they dont need lifts and yep The Drywall Buddy is another tool guys say they wont use. Well eventually those arms, legs, backs and hands are going to wear out. Everyone out hear who has hung rock for 25 years or more like me knows this. We still get out there and do what we do but we feel it. For me I like having a panel lift in the truck and I would never think of working without a Drywall Buddy. I designed and patented it so dont take my word for it...just ask Gordie. He bought one..had to pay hefty shipping to get it to Canada. He loved it so much he bought another one. I wish I could give this tool away but I cant. Being made in the USA and not in China by the thousands our cost of manufacturing is high and our markup is actually quite low. I didnt invest the thousands and thousands.....and thousands of $$$ on this idea to get rich off of fellow drywall hangers. I did it to help guys out. Like the way it helped my brother after he crushed his heel who is now working when the doctors said he would never be able to again and needed to go on disability. Anyway thats my thoughts on the panel lift and The Drywall Buddy. You can check out the videos...like using with panel lift at www.betterwaytools.com. Take a look at Godies review on it..its on here under Drywall Buddy in the hanging forum also the tools forum and judge for yourself. It may not be for everyone but I think for the ones that use a panel lift and for some that dont this tool will be seen for how it can protect the body which will enable one to work longer both short term and long term, that with the other advantages this tool brings to the table and you get an end result we all look for. More $$$$ with a bonus of feeling better at the end of the day


----------



## thefinisher

12' ceilings? Just make a pair of double stilts or screw some empty buckets to the bottom of your stilts :jester: I have seen it done.... alot  Not for this guy though! Would rather be on some scaffold.


----------



## MrWillys

At my local drywall supply house they were offering a free pair of panties with every lift sold!

All joking aside, Gordie sounds like he's got it down pretty good. With 12' ceilings we would always use a scaffold and a 3 man crew. I always preferred a scaffold to lift, because our scaffolds were typically bigger.


----------



## gordie

MrWillys said:


> At my local drywall supply house they were offering a free pair of panties with every lift sold!
> 
> All joking aside, Gordie sounds like he's got it down pretty good. With 12' ceilings we would always use a scaffold and a 3 man crew. I always preferred a scaffold to lift, because our scaffolds were typically bigger.


:lol::lol::lol: I have to remember that one Willy lol


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> 12' ceilings? Just make a pair of double stilts or screw some empty buckets to the bottom of your stilts :jester: I have seen it done.... alot  Not for this guy though! Would rather be on some scaffold.


When was the last time YOU worked off a scaffold???


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> 12' ceilings? Just make a pair of double stilts or screw some empty buckets to the bottom of your stilts :jester: I have seen it done....


And your cool with watching your men do this? :blink:


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

moore said:


> When was the last time YOU worked off a scaffold???


While wearing stilts? :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Dumb Drywaller said:


> While wearing stilts? :whistling2:


some guys take risks


----------

